# Empress wood



## happycamper (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi
does any body buy this wood I was reading a book and it said its worth 
several thousand dollars per log
does any body use it for carving and or firewood


----------



## sawyerDave (Mar 28, 2008)

*Empress tree*

If the Empress tree you are talking about is a Pawlonia tree, I think the Japanese treasure this wood, use it in traditional hope chests for brides, but they are pretty pickey about what they want. I think they want arrow straight logs, with not less than 3 growth rings per inch of tree or thereabouts. I cut some up with my bandmill about 2 years ago, its a soft , light wood.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## big daddio (Mar 30, 2008)

sawyerDave said:


> If the Empress tree you are talking about is a Pawlonia tree, I think the Japanese treasure this wood, use it in traditional hope chests for brides, but they are pretty pickey about what they want. I think they want arrow straight logs, with not less than 3 growth rings per inch of tree or thereabouts. I cut some up with my bandmill about 2 years ago, its a soft , light wood.:biggrinbounce2:



the ones i've sawn had growth rings about an inch apart. heard that they are tighter if grown competing for the sun. i'd like to sell some for that high a price. couple of the carvers around here say they like it.


----------



## woodbug (Apr 11, 2008)

We kill those reguarly (exotic invasive), too bad we have to leave the logs lay since they can have such value. Removal would be near impossible anyway, since we ususally aren't working near roads.


----------

